
Trump declares emergency over IT threats - bartimus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48289550
======
rahuldottech
It would do good to remember that while the US has a valid concern that the
Chinese govt could force Huawei to spy on US telecoms, the US has laws in
place that allow it to do the exact same when it comes to equipment from the
US being used in other countries.

~~~
devoply
That's the point. If a murderer tells you that she's worried about other
murderers killing people, you should listen to her and not call her a
hypocrite. She may be an expert on the subject, and in a very good position to
tell you something useful. I was all for giving China benefit of doubt, and
peaceful rise, and all of that. But the turn of abrupt face made me change my
position. Now I am for containing China before it becomes the next USSR,
absorbing countries and putting people in gulags.

~~~
ASalazarMX
> If a murderer tells you that she's worried about other murderers killing
> people, you should listen to her and not call her a hypocrite.

OH, I see! Your whistleblower murderer is worried of other murderers murdering
you while actively trying to murder everyone else including the potential
murderers, right?

------
octokatt
So... I’m not sure, but doesn’t this mean a lot more waters will get muddied
from the tech follow-up and more evidence for collusion with Russia (in
particular Wikileaks) will have a greater likelihood of accidentally being
destroyed?

------
magwa101
Finally. The whole "we do it too" is a matter of degree. We have an
"approximate" democracy. There is infinitely more transparency in our totally
fucked system vs the CCP totally fucked system.

